# Magpul voting with there dollars



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Took them a little while but holding true to there promise, Good on them.

Magpul announces move to Texas, Wyoming - The Denver Post


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Now if the gun manufactures would move out of NY and Conn. I would be much happier.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Magpul is a top notch company as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It's a start.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is time to stand up and take our country back!
I don't mean turn it over to the republicans as they have been just as bad on gun laws as the democrats - I mean get it back to the constitution - and the republicans will never do that.
It is time for Americans to stand up ans stand proud. It is time to make a choice, are you a republican or an American?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Way to go MagPul! Thank you for standing up for America. Now, don't sell ANY of your products to any government entity in Colorado.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have supported Magpul with my cash in the past I will support them with more now


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Now that's awesome news! When they first started talking this, I was hoping they would move their operations to the area just north of the Aliance Airport in north Ft Worth. Huge warehouse facilities there prime for a manufacturing operation and with Aliance Airport right there making shipping nation wide possibly and convenient, it seemed like a real winner. But at anyrate, just glad to see them moving some of it here and getting it out of Colorado.

Im doing a little "male bonding" project with my nephew and building a pair of AR's from the ground up and will be using as much Magpul products as possible on the builds. It will be great to support a company that supports the 2nd Amendment and one that makes great products to boot too!

I agree...we now need to get all of the companys operating in the North east to move down south and out west where they will be more appreciated and valued!


----------

